# Serious virus problem - laptop now wont start windows



## darkdreamer1

So it started yesterday, my computer randonmly started opening popups and was extremely slow, I ran ad aware which came up with no results. I keot getting random errors, particularly when trying to close down saying it failed to execute etc.

I switched my laptop on this morning and the problem has esculated, 'my documents' kept randomly opening, my background had been changed to a warning sign saying I needed proffesional help to remove dangerous viruses and my browsers wouldnt open most webpages (including this one, google worked and searched fine, but when opening the webpage it was completely blank).

I tried to run my antivirus again, but it constantly kept getting errors and closed itself down. I managed to get a download from geeksquad to remove antispyware (was only thing I could get hold of) but when it completed I got a system error message and my computer shut itself down. Now windows attempts to start up when I turn my laptop on but then quickly logs me off again back to the main login screen.

Currently using my Bf's laptop.

I was thinking of just completely restoring the computer with my restore disc, but I have alot of valuable info I need on the laptop, and many of my programs I have I now dont have the discs too.

Suggestions?

Thanks

Edit: After looking around I have some more info on the virus: I got this error image before my computer shutdown http://www.gregcrawford.co.uk/support/images/system_shutdown.gif

Also antivirus xp pro kept popping up and my wallpaper was changed to this image http://community.ca.com/blogs/securityadvisor/Zarestel/avxp_warning.gif

Also after a scan it came up with the trojan winlogin.exe in the system32 folder but failed to delete it so I tried manually deleting it, could this be the problem?


----------



## tekkiegurl

the best way to remove is to reinstall


----------



## ivtec

darkdreamer1 said:


> So it started yesterday, my computer randonmly started opening popups and was extremely slow, I ran ad aware which came up with no results. I keot getting random errors, particularly when trying to close down saying it failed to execute etc.
> 
> I switched my laptop on this morning and the problem has esculated, 'my documents' kept randomly opening, my background had been changed to a warning sign saying I needed proffesional help to remove dangerous viruses and my browsers wouldnt open most webpages (including this one, google worked and searched fine, but when opening the webpage it was completely blank).
> 
> I tried to run my antivirus again, but it constantly kept getting errors and closed itself down. I managed to get a download from geeksquad to remove antispyware (was only thing I could get hold of) but when it completed I got a system error message and my computer shut itself down. Now windows attempts to start up when I turn my laptop on but then quickly logs me off again back to the main login screen.
> 
> Currently using my Bf's laptop.
> 
> I was thinking of just completely restoring the computer with my restore disc, but I have alot of valuable info I need on the laptop, and many of my programs I have I now dont have the discs too.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: After looking around I have some more info on the virus: I got this error image before my computer shutdown http://www.gregcrawford.co.uk/support/images/system_shutdown.gif
> 
> Also antivirus xp pro kept popping up and my wallpaper was changed to this image http://community.ca.com/blogs/securityadvisor/Zarestel/avxp_warning.gif
> 
> Also after a scan it came up with the trojan winlogin.exe in the system32 folder but failed to delete it so I tried manually deleting it, could this be the problem?



I was having same problem till i noticed that windows internet 7.0 was downloaded without my knowing it,so i went in the control panel and remove/add and removed it and everything went good,i don't know how this bad windows 7.0 got downloaded without my consent i have microsolft downloads turned off all the time.


----------



## johnb35

You are infected, please follow the instructions here and post the requested logs.


----------



## darkdreamer1

johnb35 said:


> You are infected, please follow the instructions here and post the requested logs.




I cant access the computer, so how exactly do I carry out those logs? Please read my first post fully.


----------



## johnb35

Sorry about that.  It's been a long day and i'm tired.  The only thing I can suggest at this time is to take the hard drive out of your system and slave it to another system and do a virus scan on it.  One of those links that you lnked to is similar to what either the sasser worm does or the msblaster worm does.  Were you online without a firewall installed or behind a hardware firewall such as a router?


----------



## darkdreamer1

Lol no problem. Anyways I think Ive come up with a solution. Will access my folders using erd commander and back up the ones i need then completely restore the whole laptop. Giving it a go now. =)


----------



## darkdreamer1

ok guys problem solved!:good:


----------

